# Sod's Law



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Why is it when I actually feel pretty good I start to worry about when/how I'll feel later. IBS does loom too large in my life at the mo - the physical side I deal with but I'm starting to think "well, what about doing so and so, will I cope/where's the nearest bog etc etc".Anyone relate?Sue, Manchester


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

I told you Sue, its fear of the fear! Maybe if you can go to yoga or meditation classes they will turn your thoughts to other things. The mind can be a terrible thing to control when there is an anxiety factor . Even when you are asleep you can be stressing out!Before you can start to enjoy life you will need someone or something to change your subconscious thoughts, & give the rest of you a well earned rest.


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

This is unrelated, but I was curious, is saying "mo" instead of "moment" some new British slang?I like it.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

Vena - Yep - mind you I'm an ex-Scouser (from just South of the "Pool") and I use the most bizarre slang!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

Yes I do mean moment - I'm an ex-Scouser from just South of the Pool so use all sorts of odd words!!SozSue


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

SueCan really relate to your first post.







Toilet issues are always one of my first thoughts when I have to go out







, trying to find a lasting solution, brain transplant perhaps?







mrs n


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

God bless Mrs N - good we have a sense of humour!! Went out to lunch today with a friend who lives in the MIDDLE of bloody nowhere - 2 miles down a rutted lane - absolutely dreading having to squat in a hedge with my Shetland Sheepdog standing guard - got there, had a great goss, lots of totally unsuitable things to eat and came away a coupla hours later thinking "well thats lovely 2 hours away from my IBS" which makes me realise, certainly in my case, alot of the problems are in the mind.Hey Mrs N check out "Secretary" - a very naughty film with the beautiful James Spader in it - that totally took my mind of burping/farting abdo pain and sitting on the toilet too!!Sorry, and me and sad 42 married woman of 18 years!!Take care and thanks for the supportSue


----------

